# Nigerian Restaurant shut down for serving human flesh-SHTF in Africa?



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Has the SHTF in Africa? Or has this been going on for centuries in the Dark Continent? To me, this is a culture of extremely sick and evil, soul-less people.

What happens to make this occur? How bad does it have to get and at what point does it occur in the US or other places?

Nigerian Restaurant Shut Down for Serving Human Flesh - Eater


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I take back my earlier statement on another thread about Tabasco. Not enough in the world...


----------



## Spice (Dec 21, 2014)

The last major news story about cannibalism involved and Austrian chef. It's neither SHTF (except for those on the menu) nor anything particularly dark about Africa, IMO. It's a few isolated sick bastiches being their sick selves. Evil has always been among us.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

Anybody who has ever eaten at a Chinese buffet restaurant has "possibly" eaten human flesh, or at the very least, dog or cat flesh. :disgust:


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

slippy said:


> has the shtf in africa? Or has this been going on for centuries in the dark continent? To me, this is a culture of extremely sick and evil, soul-less people.
> 
> What happens to make this occur? How bad does it have to get and at what point does it occur in the us or other places?
> 
> nigerian restaurant shut down for serving human flesh - eater


During the battle of Stalingrad, the civilian population in many cases ate people who had been killed.
Along with wallpaper paste stripped from paper removed from the walls.
That was a war of extermination between the Russians and the Germans.

If the SHTF here it will be about a month, then those "minorities" will be carving up us white folks for the grill.
Almost no one in the metro areas have a chance of surviving with the lines of communication cut.
There will only be a selection of white meat or dark meat till that runs out.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

PatriotFlamethrower said:


> Anybody who has ever eaten at a Chinese buffet restaurant has "possibly" eaten human flesh, or at the very least, dog or cat flesh. :disgust:


I like the "teriyaki cat on a stick" at the local best eastern Chinese buffet, massage center and tatoos parlor. What's not to like? It's better than Walmart!


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

Arklatex said:


> I like the "teriyaki cat on a stick" at the local best eastern Chinese buffet, massage center and tatoos parlor. What's not to like? It's better than Walmart!


Our favorite local Chinese buffet joint can't even afford to change their burnt out exterior sign lights.

It's been called the "Hon Kon Fet" for about 2 years now. Used to be called the "Hong Kong Buffet".

Their teriyaki cat-on-a-stick is very tasty!


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Ate Dog and monkey dozens of times in survival training in the military...My dad used to cut the tails off cats and sell em in the colored part of town as rabbits as did hundreds of other people......Get over it...in SHTF and your death coming up...or your kids tell me what you won't eat then!


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

asked my wife why most of the Asian restaurants are next to a veterinarian's office or animal shelter. She gave me a very no compelling no they are not.
about the Africa thing that is gross.
I do remember reading something about the massoi? tribe the ones that raise cows and have a red/yellow robe on and a long spear. a century or so ago they used to file their teeth into points and rumors were around that they were vampires and drank human blood but science proved it wrong they did file teeth and drank blood but it was cows blood and only in ceremony when they slaughtered a cow.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

SGT E said:


> Ate Dog and monkey dozens of times in survival training in the military...My dad used to cut the tails off cats and sell em in the colored part of town as rabbits as did hundreds of other people......Get over it...in SHTF and your death coming up...or your kids tell me what you won't eat then!


I will not eat people that's what.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I will eat anything that doesn't eat me first - and I may make certain allowances under the right conditions.

Seriously, when you grow up back-packing into high mountain wilderness areas you learn to be less picky about what you eat. I also grew up with 11 siblings. If you were picky you got hungry!


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

yes but not eating your siblings has nothing to do with being picky in my book.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Now now now, lets not jump to conclusions. First I need to know were these people raised in pens and not allowed to move very much. That would keep them tender and....Uh, I mean gross!


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

No, mom and dad kept us well enough fed that all twelve of us survived, more or less, to adulthood.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

From the myriad of stuff (news) that comes out'a that place, absolutely nothin' surprises me about them.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

In Olongapo, Philippines, . . . every night on the way back to the ship, . . . kids would be waiting for sailors and marines who needed some nourishment to go with their liquid refreshments.

The sales pitch, . . . "Hey GI, . . . you buy monkey meat??" There were always at least two or three.

The meat was in small pieces about the size as the first digit of your thumb, . . . on a wooden skewer stick, . . . smokey cooked, . . . with some kind of sweet BBQ type sauce. Usually there would be 6 or 8 pieces.

I ate it every night I came back and had 50 cents to buy it, . . . thinking it was probably chicken.

In an article I read just a few years back, . . . it was alleged that it was indeed "monkey" meat, . . . trapped in the jungle, . . . fed to GI's.

I hope my little simian friends can forgive me for my ignorance, . . . but I do have to say that it was indeed tasty, . . . and obviously, I didn't die from it.

But then again, . . . like PaulS, . . . I came from a larger family, . . . the menu was on the table, . . . eat it or do without. I also learned to not be picky, . . . except for liver and black eyed peas, . . . I still don't eat them things.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Good story Mr Dwight,

Try my black eye pea recipe;

Soak dried Black Eye peas overnight in water, add a couple of teaspoons of sea salt and a sprinkle of garlic powder,
Finely chop some bacon and onion into small pieces and fry it in a stock pot. You can also use ham but bacon is better.
Pour the black eye peas and water into stock pot of bacon bits and onion. Add 1/2 stick of butter and a pinch of salt and pepper. Simmer for at least an hour stirring often. You can let them simmer for 3 or 4 hours if you wanted but eventually it will turn to black eye pea soup. 

Sprinkle peas with some Pepper Sauce and serve with cornbread and greens. Fried Chicken or Pork Chops compliment the peas. Enjoy!


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

So does it taste like chicken?? Deep fried or grilled?? Just wondering for future reference.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

PatriotFlamethrower said:


> Anybody who has ever eaten at a Chinese buffet restaurant has "possibly" eaten human flesh, or at the very least, dog or cat flesh. :disgust:


We were fed my friends dog by his wife and friends.
They said "beef stir fry good tonight",then they giggled and the dog couldn't be found


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

It doesn't sound like those people where in such extreme conditions that they would have to resort to eating humans. It's a sick and twisted world.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

dwight55 said:


> In Olongapo, Philippines, . . . every night on the way back to the ship, . . . kids would be waiting for sailors and marines who needed some nourishment to go with their liquid refreshments.
> 
> The sales pitch, . . . "Hey GI, . . . you buy monkey meat??" There were always at least two or three.
> 
> ...


Dwight, do you have any idea what you did, man?

YOU ATE "CURIOUS GEORGE"! Kids everywhere are crying!


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

PatriotFlamethrower said:


> Dwight, do you have any idea what you did, man?
> 
> YOU ATE "CURIOUS GEORGE"! Kids everywhere are crying!


Well, . . . ya know the old saying: curiosity killed the cat, . . . maybe it got ol George too???

I do have to admit, . . . it was good.

Fact is, . . . I always tried my best to make sure I had both enough for a jitney and monkey meat when I started back.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)




----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

dwight55 said:


> In Olongapo, Philippines, . . . every night on the way back to the ship, . . . kids would be waiting for sailors and marines who needed some nourishment to go with their liquid refreshments.
> 
> The sales pitch, . . . "Hey GI, . . . you buy monkey meat??" There were always at least two or three.
> 
> ...


I always thought that Olongapo chicken on a stick was great. But in those days vodka made everything taste good. One day someone said to me," you know you never see dogs or cats in this town" end of my chicken on a stick


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

SGT E said:


> Ate Dog and monkey dozens of times in survival training in the military...My dad used to cut the tails off cats and sell em in the colored part of town as rabbits as did hundreds of other people......Get over it...in SHTF and your death coming up...or your kids tell me what you won't eat then!





Medic33 said:


> I will not eat people that's what.


Donner Party, yes you will.

*Rancher*


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

Is the white meat more expensive?...this proves anything is possible in shtf



Slippy said:


> Has the SHTF in Africa? Or has this been going on for centuries in the Dark Continent? To me, this is a culture of extremely sick and evil, soul-less people.
> 
> What happens to make this occur? How bad does it have to get and at what point does it occur in the US or other places?
> 
> Nigerian Restaurant Shut Down for Serving Human Flesh - Eater


----------

